# .

## loran08

! -          ?          .

----------


## degna



----------

,          . 1.  -    (    ),     ,     . 2.    .      ,     .    ,   ( )        .  . (160,4)  ,       ,          ,             . ,    .    -    ?

----------


## degna

> -


     ?

----------


## skorpion4ik1311

, ,      ,    .

----------

> , ,      ,    .


www.gnivc.ru

----------

,   ..
...

----------


## 2008

http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=254

----------



----------

?  ,    (((

----------

"" -> ""

----------

.  , ,      .

----------


## 2008

-

----------

1)     ? (      )
2)   ?      1 (  )?
3)  1-    ?
4)  ,   - ?

----------


## 2008

-   -     -?

----------


## Lenucia

. ,     4       ( ),             .

----------

[QUOTE][,     4       ( ),            .  /QUOTE]
    ,

----------


## 69

.   .
1.           ? 
2.    Exel?
3.    ()   -2  R ? (     ).

----------


## skorpion4ik1311

-             -               07.    2     - 1)   , 2)    .         .  :Dezl:

----------


## degna

> ?


 




> Exel?

----------


## degna

> .


     ,

----------


## Bucom

> ,     4       ( ),            .   ->
>     ,


    ?



> 1.           ?


.          ( )   "   ".     -ʻ  :  ->  -> ()  (,)-> .

----------


## skorpion4ik1311

> ,


    ,      ,    .    -   .     ,         ,            .   .  ,     ? 
 :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## degna



----------


## 69

> ,


,   .

----------


## 69

> 


    ,      .      ?
      .

----------

,  !)       200  220 ,   220    ??

----------


## _07

!    :   ,   .  ?      ?   ,  4.

----------


## _07

:     39,12        39,1285.   ?    .

----------


## 69

> !    :   ,   .  ?      ?   ,  4.


 4-       ( ).
 -    ,  .

----------


## 69

.
           .
    ,     .9  10   ().   .   .     29.06.2010.  -37-3/5424@     R-    -2.  , .

----------


## _07

!      ,   .         ? 39,1285-39,13 ?

----------


## _07

:   9 - ,   () ;
  10 -   () ;

----------


## 69

-  CMR.     -2.  ..   ,   ,    .           .  ,  -2   ?

----------


## _07

- .      .   -

----------


## 69

, , ,    -1.     .   ,      -1.       ()     .
   , .
     .       ,     ,   , .          ,    .  ?     Excele    ,   ,   . 
   .

----------

2-  -

----------


## degna

> ,


    ,   ,  -

----------


## 69

> ,   ,  -


       .     .
      .    ,   ,      .       .    ,  ,  ,     .   ?

----------


## _07

.    .     ??

----------

-   -  ""

----------


## 69

> -   -  ""


    .    .     ,       .       ""  .   , -   . :Frown:

----------

,         .

----------


## degna

> .


 ,

----------


## 69

> ,


, .

----------

> ,         .


         ?       ,    - 0,    . ,    ?

----------

--  (1)-   .
     "".

----------

,      ,   , ,    .

----------

!  -     :      .        ?   -  -  ?    !

----------


## _07

!      3 .      .
      :
  ()    ,    1 , ,    1 ,            -    -  
  ,    .

----------


## 2008

,    ,  ,   ""  ..

----------

,      ,       -       .     . ,
   .         .

----------

?     ?     1,    2 ? 
   " "?    ?     ?

----------


## Lenucia

,        ,       .        .        ?

----------


## skorpion4ik1311

,                  .      -    2     -           -     ..              ,      .   15        ..    . :Frown:

----------


## _07

.     .   .   ,  ,    .       . ,          .     ?

----------


## skorpion4ik1311

.     (),                 ,        .         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenucia

,      .      5  .              ,

----------

29-      1.3.3,  
  1.1  27.07.2010  :Wow:

----------

-   :
   ,  1.3.3
 - ,  1.1.0 
,       .

----------

,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


,  .

----------

0%.
      .      0%.    .
-    ?
    ? 
   " " -     ...     ?
     ...    -?

   ...
           .

----------

,   ,       ,   -.
           .

----------


## oxana83

!!!!!!!!!!!!   1     !
   -  15.09.10.           .
    ,    "     1",- -  "",   . - . ,    ""      ,   "  "        (   ,   ,         ,  ),      ""
  ,   ,   "     1"     ,  !!!!
   "",     "  ", -     21.09.10      , ????.    ,    ,  .              .
    ?

----------


## KATO_CEM

!!!!  !!!

    -!!   !  ,     !,    ,  !
    :
-    (     , )
-!!        !!!     ,   !!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 


     -  2008, ,    !!
  :     ,      (     ),        (   ,    )!!    ,        ,  !!!!!
      ,  !!!                    2     ,        ,   +  2!!!

    ,    !!!

----------


## KATO_CEM

:     !!    ,       !!
      ,   !!!

----------


## degna

> -     21.09.10      , ????


          -   ?

----------


## degna

> !!!!

----------


## KATO_CEM

> 


  ,          !!

----------


## degna

,        ,   -

----------

.  -    "".       .         . ..    -.  ?

----------

,    "  "  1.1.0.     ?  ,   , .   ,   ,  .     Excel  ,         , ,   ...  ?    .

----------

- (,    ).

----------


## degna

> ,


   -   -

----------

"  "    .  , ""    - .

----------

" " ,  -  .      -        ""   )))

----------

!    :Smilie:

----------


## degna

> "  "    .


   - ,    -  ,

----------


## degna

,  1.1.1,  ,

----------

- 1.1.0

----------


## oxana83

,    ,     txt  ?      ,       "   "?
  ?

----------


## loran08

.       1.2.0.  ?      ?  -    ,       ?     .

----------


## degna

> txt  ?


    -     ?

----------


## KATO_CEM

, )))
    ,        ,   18%, ,   2 !!!
       2008   !!

----------


## degna

> 2008   !!


 

    ,  
 2, 4 . 2    .
<17>  2 . 2    .

----------


## .

!  
      -   1.2.0       3.
      .
   .    .
    0.  
 ?

----------


## oxana83

-   ,   ,   ?
        ,      .    .
    ,    ,    .

----------

> .       1.2.0.  ?      ?  -    ,       ?


  1.3.0.      -   ""    TCONP  ,    (    ).       ,  -    .

----------

(!  ,    10 ),              .

    -  :Asthanos: .
  -   ,  -  .
  -    (   ) -     ,
  ( ) -   -      . 
    ,             .
       ,       . 
   ,    ?

----------


## degna

> -      .


  ,    ,  ,        4-   ,

----------

,  -    .
         4  -  ,   . 
       ?         :Smilie: .     .

----------


## degna

,     ,     ,     




> 


   ?

----------

-      07.07.10  69

----------


## degna

?      - ?

----------

.  -  . 
      - " ,    ,  ,        4-   ". 
    ""  (      ).

----------


## degna

> ""  (      ).


?                 ,

----------

-  ,  1.3.0.
  ""     951624,42,  18% -     = 171292,40. 
   "" -    = 171292  . 
 ,     :   1 -  ,    -  . 
   .
:      ?

----------

.
 .

----------


## Q

> 


   ?

----------


## degna

,     ,

----------


## Q

> ,     ,


! :Redface: 
         ,    )) !

     ( :Frown:

----------


## _07

!      1.3.0? 
  1.1.1   ,   .
         - (- ,   ).    . 
 ?

----------


## degna

> 1.3.0?


  1.2,     ,

----------


## degna

> - ,   ).    .
>  ?

----------


## _07

.  ,  , .          - .         .        .        " ..." (       , ),  .      !!!

----------


## Q

,              ((  :Frown: 
    ???
     ?        ?

----------


## Q

()  :Embarrassment:    ..103..      ..104..   ,          :Frown:        ,                :Frown:   :Frown:     ...  :Embarrassment: 
   ?

----------


## degna

> ,


          , 




> ?


 ,

----------


## Q

.  !!! :Big Grin: 
 :Frown:     .             ,         .        , "          " ???            ???         :Frown: 
  ...

----------


## degna

> " ???

----------


## Q

))

----------

,        /
       ()?
     -          ()?
   -  ?

----------

/?

----------


## degna

> -          ()?

----------

,  . .   ,     .      ,  - ?

----------


## Q

,      ,     ,         :yes:

----------


## **

3      



    ( --         ???
         -     

       ( /    )        -      ?

----------


## degna

> 


 -

----------


## 2008

> -  ,  1.3.0.
>   ""     951624,42,  18% -     = 171292,40. 
>    "" -    = 171292  . 
>  ,     :   1 -  ,    -  . 
>    .
> :      ?


    ,   ? -.

----------


## 2008

2     -    ,  ?

----------

> 2     -    ,  ?


 - -           ?

----------


## _

> - -           ?


  2- ,

----------


## _

> ,  . .   ,     .      ,  - ?


 ,      (- ),    ,   .

----------

> ,      (- ),    ,   .


c -       ,   . 

   ,    ,    ?    ,  ? 
,  ,     , , / -       ?

----------


## _

> ,    ,    ?    ,  ? 
> ,  ,     , , / -       ?


     ,   :  ()  , 4  , , .,  (  ,   ), , -,     ( ,  ,    ), -  ,     + ,   + .    .   ,  .

----------

-    .   .
  ,     ( ).
 -      ,   (..      )

----------


## degna

> ,

----------

.   ,     .       2     ( - "  ,  " ))) 
 10 ...

----------


## loran08

-.     "- . ".        " ""  ".   -    ?      -   ? (   ,   ..   : -  - 1000;   - 1.; - .  - 1; -    - 1000) :Redface:

----------


## Solovyeva

.            ,    ,        10%,       18%?

----------


## tv06

.
             ?

----------


## degna

>

----------


## _07

!    .      (   ).       ( ),     (  ,   ,       ).,     (  ).    .     .

----------

....     ...      ...

----------


## _07

.    ,    (   ).      .    ( ,   
)

----------


## _07

. ,      .       .

----------


## Shadoff

> 1.3.0.      -   ""    TCONP  ,    (    ).       ,  -    .


 - ,     1.1  1.4?
     .

----------


## _07

> .            ,    ,        10%,       18%?


   .   .    .   ?

----------

> - ,     1.1  1.4?
>      .


 **    ,    .   .
    ,        .
       1.4.0 -      ,    3-  4- . 
   -  , !  :Abuse:

----------


## degna

> .   ?

----------

> 


+1

----------

" ".  ?    "0%"?

----------

> ,      (- ),    ,   .


     ,    0%?       ? 
-    ? 

       ,          18%.        .       .   .

----------


## 2008

> ,          18%.        .       .   .


     ,    ,   ,  0%.

----------


## ...

..   .   18%  (-),    .        .    ??

----------


## degna



----------


## stg

> " ".  ?    "0%"?


    /   0% ().          ?     ?  :Wow:

----------


## degna

> /   0% ().


/  ,  ?

----------


## stg

> /  ,  ?


.    ?       ?  0%     ()

----------


## stg

,  !        "".      ,  ,    ? !!

-----------
 ,     ....
  ,  3    .  ?    ??

----------


## stg

,    :Big Grin: 

      ?  ?

----------


## stg

!!!
  4     ,   -   () ;
    - ,      ....
 ???  :Wow:

----------

,      /.        ?

----------


## degna

> ?

----------

, !
     -       ( ,    ) -     .  . 
   ?
      ,    ,  -      ?
     -        . ,    ?

----------

> .


       (      )?  :Smilie:

----------

**
    -       :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,


  .       .

----------

**
!

----------

> ,


?

----------


## stg

> ?


   .

----------


## stg

> ,      /.        ?





> 


     ()

----------


## stg

:
            1.5.0  01.06.2011

   . 
:
                    -7-6/349@  01.06.2011
     .     ?

----------


## degna

> ()


  :Smilie:

----------

2 - :Frown: :      .
    ?

----------

> 2 -:      .
>     ?

----------

, :Smilie: 
 - /    .
 .
   :  ,    **  :EEK!:  .    .
    ,       ?

----------

> ,
>  - /    .
>  .
>    :  ,    **  .    .
>     ,       ?


   ( .. 4 . )  ,    ,   ,     .
  .      -,           
 :Wink:

----------

> .      -,


  :yes: .        :Frown: 
 ? :Wow:

----------

> .       
>  ?


       ?     ?
     /     -

----------

""  .
 . 
 :Frown: -    .

----------

> ""  .
>  . 
> -    .


   ?    ,     -

----------

> :
>             1.5.0  01.06.2011
> 
>    . 
> :
>                     -7-6/349@  01.06.2011
>      .     ?



    . 
      .  ,     ,   20-   .

----------

> :
>             1.5.0  01.06.2011
> 
>    . 
> :
>                     -7-6/349@  01.06.2011
>      .     ?


 1.5.0  .
  1.5.1.       -   "" -    ,       .

----------

1.5.3 .   -  ((

----------

.2 .  2                     :    ,    ,       ()   ,   ,      (, ),    ().
        12 196 EUR (        )             -.
     50/50:
17.03.11 6098 EUR   40,0728 :  244363,93 .
05.05.11 6098 EUR   40,5751:  247426,96 .
   -     491790,89 .
    :
1.    12196
        ,  ,    ,    491 790,89,    .
    : 491790,89 / 12196 =40,3239
2.     40,3239
3.     -491 790,28
,     ( )- 491 790,28
  .

 :Frown:

----------

> (       )


,-

----------

/,     ,    ?...              ?

----------

?

----------

> /,     ,    ?...              ?


    / .
    / 3 :Frown:  :     (  )
!!!!!   -   !!!! !!!

----------

/!  ?     , , .   /   -    -   .

----------


## stg

,        ?
   ...

----------

?    ?  " ",    ""

----------


## stg

> ?    ?  " ",    ""


,     .   .
    1,5,3       .
    . :Frown:

----------

--, .  ,      .         .
,   ?

----------

> / .
>     / 3 :     (  )
> !!!!!   -   !!!! !!!





> / .
>    / 3 :     (  )
> !!!!!   -   !!!! !!!


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ae

> ,      .      ?
>       .



    , ,    ??

----------


## ae

.
,     -    ??      ,      ,  .       ?   ??

----------

> ?


.         .

----------


## ae

,         :      " ."    .

, :        :Embarrassment: 
1.    
2.         ,     ?         ??

----------

> ,         :      " ."    .
> 
> , :       
> 1.    
> 2.         ,     ?         ??


1)   4 - .
2)      .      ,  .




> ??


     20-  ,    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vitalys

,    -       ,  ,          .
  ,     ?

----------


## pl1

,  ....

1.    -      (    ...     2011)   .
  -  1         ()
  ?

...     ...  ... 

2.   -   - -   ..(   -1  )

----------


## Olejik

[QUOTE=69;52941663] 4-       ( ).
 -    ,  .[/QUOT

1    ,   .   1  2 ? 1   4- ?

----------


## degna

> ,     ?

----------

(  )       /
     /      .

----------

> (  )       /
>      /      .


""

----------


## baziuchka

.  -  .    ?   -   ....

----------

().          ,   ?

----------


## FeRon

:
1.   -     .      ,     
 3   .  - -.        .           -.      (     ).    - ,        ,     ,    .
2.   .     31.01 (   10.01).    10    ...  ,         . ..    -  .
  ,      ,     ( ).
*,                  ?
*

----------

> *,                  ?
> *


   ,      -. ,       2        ?
     18.01.2011 N -7-2/19@    ,           :
"1 -    ,   , ,    ; 
2 -     ,   8  2   11.12.2009;
3 - /.        ."
          .
           ?

----------


## FeRon

> .
>            ?


     .
1. ...      ,   8  2  ...:
-.

     -      ? -  ,   - ,      10%,   .       ,     .
 ,  %     ,   .         

2....    ,     ...
   .

 -       ,  ..    -.
       .    ,    5   ,        .

       ,  (,   .),           .

      ?

      .

----------

> .    ,    5   ,        .
>        ,  (,   .),           .
>       ?
>       .


  ,        .   .      ,            .
          .  ,   ,   ,    ,    ,   -     .

     5  ,  ", -   "?
 ,    ( )    .    ,    " "     ,    ,          .
       -    ,  , ,     .

----------


## FeRon

> 5  ,  ", -   "?
>  ,    ( )    .    ,    " "     ,    ,          .
>        -    ,  , ,     .


    , : 1.        2.       
  -   ,       .   ,  : 1.   2.    "     ..."

----------

> ,  : 1.   2.    "     ..."


      ,      ,   - "- ,      10%" ( -   -     )
-    ,   .  -    ,     ,     -: "    ?    -       ..."
     -    ,         .

----------


## FeRon

> -    ,         .


  :yes: 
          ,        .         .          ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## FeRon

> -    ,         .


  :         4      (..     , , ,   .) ?

----------

> :         4      (..     , , ,   .) ?


          ,   .

----------

,   ,    , . .   : *-   1    * .    -  ,      .    ?

----------


## degna

> .    ?


   ,       ,      ,     ,          ,

----------

?

----------

!
 !
      .   ,      ?  ?

----------


## degna

>

----------


## KATO_CEM

,  + ,   :       (      ,      )    - (         ).+  , 2.    ,        ,  ,   !    , , ! ??

----------


## 13

,    .  , ,     CMR-  ,     ?    ,        ,      .            ,      (  ) :Smilie: .    ,       ,  .

----------


## KATO_CEM

*13*    ,       ,  ,    . 
        ,        ?!

----------

:



> ,  !        "".      ,  ,    ? !!
> 
> -----------
>  ,     ....
>   ,  3    .  ?    ??


   . , !!!
   3  ?
(         ).
  :       xml???
   ,   17  .

----------


## eVentys

?    1?   1 8,2,  "" ,   ,

----------


## 13

> ?    1?   1 8,2,  "" ,   ,


   40-70    ,      .    .   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=478809
  1,   ,                 :Wow:

----------


## eVentys

> 40-70    ,      .    .   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=478809
>   1,   ,


       ,         .

----------

,  70 .

     ,     ,      ,      ,      .

 ..     ,         ,         ,  ...    ,   ,    -,    .   .

       ,   .         "-",          .    ,     4  ( 4- )  -    40  ,    120 -  .

     1,       ,        .  ,        ,    .    ,     . ()

----------


## Mirade

-,          (  ) -  -        -   -      -     .
:      ,    ?

----------


## Mirade

> -,          (  ) -  -        -   -      -     .
> :      ,    ?


:
     -    DBFNavigator.

----------

> -,          (  ) -  -        -   -      -     .
> :      ,    ?


         .

        - ..     ,  ... (   " ")

----------


## krisstina2010

, !!!     ,      .       -     .

----------


## krisstina2010

:Smilie: 

  .     24.05.13,     - 18.06.13.   1    ?(   )-

----------


## fudins

! , ,    1  8.2,        ,        ,    (    )  -  ,            ,        ?    ,    ((

----------

..   - .    ,     ,     FFFF ( . )...   ?   . . -  -   , ..      ...

----------

